# Raspberry pi 3 und Beckhoff EK1100



## Basti7689 (22 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat schon mal jemand einen Beckhoff EK1100 mit einem Raspberry pi 3 angesteurt?
Ist es möglich Twin Cat 3 auf dem Raspberry pi 3 zu betreiben und somit auch den EK1100 zu steuern?
Welches Betriebssystem habt ihr auf dem PI? 

Oder gibt es auch jemanden der dieses Problem mit Visual Studio gelöst hat?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ja ich denke das es ganz viele User gibt die den PI3 mit EK1100 verwenden:
CODESYS auf dem Raspberry PI -jetzt verfügbar

Im CODESYS Packet ist auch ein Beispielprojekt für EtherCAT enthalten:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\3.5.12.0\Examples\EtherCAT.project"

Twincat3 geht denke ich nicht jedenfalls habe noch nichts davon gehört. (Wenn doch korrigiert mich bitte)

Hier das FAQ wie man loslegt:
http://faq.codesys.com/display/CDSFAQ/Raspberry+-+FAQ

Für EK1100/ Beckhoff Klemmen musst du dann noch die ESI Files ins Geräterepository installieren und los geht's: Leeres MasterProjekt runter Schnittstelle browsen (PI 3 vermutlich eth0 1:1 verbunden mit EK1100) Slaves scannen und das war es. (Online gehen dann rechtcliock auf den Ethercat Master im Gerätebaum und "scannen/Geräte suchen")

Die Pi SPS läuft für 2h, damit kann man alles testen/validieren und bei gefallen kannst du dir eine
Lizenz für die CODESYS SPS auf dem PI kaufen, damit er unbegrenzt läuft.

Grüße
Edwin


----------



## Basti7689 (23 Januar 2018)

Danke, für deine Antwort! 
Leider funktioniert die Installation von Codesys auf dem Raspberry nicht.


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Januar 2018)

ähm..bitte mehr Details Fehlermeldungen usw
Welches Image, ssh enabled? Was genau geht nicht?
Grüße


----------



## Basti7689 (24 Januar 2018)

ich habe mir Codesys für das Pi heruntergeladen und versucht auf dem PI zu installieren. 
in der heruntergeladenen Datei habe ich keine .exe Datei zum installieren gefunden!

Wie installiere ich Codesys auf dem PI habe noch nie sachen auf einem PI installiert bzw. ist das erst mal dass ich mit einem PI arbeite...


----------



## HausSPSler (24 Januar 2018)

hast du mal auf den link geclickt?
*[url]https://faq.codesys.com/display/CDSFAQ/Raspberry+-+FAQ*[/URL]
man muss CODESYS auf den Windows PC installieren ( das wird vermutlich die Exe die du meinst).
Dann über CODESYS das SPS Laufzeitsystem auf den Pi installieren wie in dem Link beschrieben...
Grüße


----------



## Basti7689 (24 Januar 2018)

Auf den Link habe ich schon mal geklickt aber leider öffnet die Seite nicht bzw. Funktioniert der Link nixht ....


----------



## HausSPSler (24 Januar 2018)

ah sorry  http*s...

https://faq.codesys.com/display/CDSFAQ/Raspberry+-+FAQ


*


----------



## wollebit (20 September 2018)

Hallo, falls das Thema noch offen ist, ich hätte des gleiche Problem. Die Lösung hatte ich in einem Forum, weiß leider nicht mehr in welchem (nochmals Danke an den User), gefunden. Was offensichtlich sonst nirgends beschrieben ist, dass man Codesys als Admin ausführen muss. Erst dann sieht man unter „Tools“, den in den FAQ aufgeführten Hinweis, „Update RaspberryPI“. Man muss natürlich auch das Codesys-package installiert haben.
VG wollebit


----------



## HausSPSler (21 September 2018)

Hallo wollebit,
das mit "ich muss CODESYS als Admin um Packages zu installieren" ausführen war mal so ja, ist aber seid einigen Versionen nicht mehr so.
Einfach normaler Windows User und alles ist gut.
Grüße


----------



## wollebit (22 September 2018)

Hallo HausSPSler, ich hatte geschrieben und gemeint, dass man Codesys als Admin ausführen muss, um die Runtime auf dem PI installieren bzw. eine Verbindung zu diesem aufbauen zu können. Die Installation der Package hat bei mir auch als Standard-User unter Windows 10 funktioniert. 
VG wollebit


----------



## philipp00 (13 Juli 2020)

Neuerding gibt es ja die Möglichkeit Windows IOT auf dem Raspberry zu laden, gibt es so die Möglichkiet Twincat 3 auf dem Rapberry PI 4 laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Benjamin (13 Juli 2020)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Neuerding gibt es ja die Möglichkeit Windows IOT auf dem Raspberry zu laden, gibt es so die Möglichkiet Twincat 3 auf dem Rapberry PI 4 laufen zu lassen?



Also OS auf dem Rasperry wird "Rasbian" vorausgesetzt.
Siehe hier


----------



## philipp00 (13 Juli 2020)

Ich möchte auch nicht codesys sondern Twincat auf dem Rasperry laufen lassen


----------



## Benjamin (13 Juli 2020)

Sorry - war da neben der Kappe ... Zu Twincat kann ich leider nicht weiter helfen


----------

